# AMR LT Midseason



## Shoshinsha (18. Mai 2007)

Huhu 

Ich ziehe grade in Bedracht ein AMR LT Midseason  von Ghost vorzubestellen. DEnke ihr das Bike taugt was?
So wie ich die Komponeten von dem BIke auf http://www.ghost-bikes.com/2007/bikes.php?typ=40463&kategory=Allmountain
Betrachte, denke ich es ist so ne Mischung zwischen Marathon/All Moutain und Enduro, oder wie seht ihr das?

Freue mich auf eure Meinungen
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Shoshinsha


----------



## 2fast4you (18. Mai 2007)

Ich habe mir auch das Rad bestellt, ist echt ein tolles Bike! Wenn du es dir kaufen willst würde ich mir gleich noch ne LX/XT Kurbel dran machen(der Aufpreis dürfte nicht all zu hoch sein). Das Rad geht in die Richtung All Moutain/Enduro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shoshinsha (18. Mai 2007)

Hehe...

Ja muss ich mal den Händler fragen. Allerdings muss ich auch noch meine ELtern überzeugen, dass ich das Bike unbedingt brauch^^, weil alleine für ein Schüler wäre das Bike ziemlich teuer...


----------



## FreddyP (20. Mai 2007)

Hi,  ich will mir das AMR LT Midseason auch vorbestellen,
aber ich habe noch einige bedenken im bezug auf den X-Fusion o2 PVA Dämpfer (auch weil er kein Lock out hat). Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit dem Ding? Taugt der was?


----------



## Shoshinsha (20. Mai 2007)

Huhu

Ich hab damit noch keinerlei Erfahrung, aber der Dämpfer X-Fusion o2 PVA schneidet in den meisten Tests mit sehr gut oder gut ab. Der wurde ja auch schon in mehrer Ghost Bikes benutzt und da denke ich mal dass der schon was gescheites ist...


----------



## Sackmann (23. Mai 2007)

Das AMR LT midseason ist einfach nur ein ert Rahmen mit ner fox gabel, die 20 mm weniger federweg hat. Der pva dämpfer is aba echt klasse. Fahre ihn auf meinem´07er ERT.


----------



## denaturat (23. Mai 2007)

Hi, 

wie Sackmann schon geschrieben hat, handelt es sich um den ERT Rahmen mit leichteren Teilen aufgebaut. Zum 07er kann ich nicht viel sagen aber bei den älteren Modellen gab es da einige Probleme. Zum nachlesen unter http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=253013 . Aber wenn das Bike läuft, dann ist es schon sehr geil. War jetzt gerade 4 Tage in Südtirol und bin wieder sehr begeistert. 

Gruß, 

Michal


----------



## FreddyP (23. Mai 2007)

Naja...
Die ganzen Mängel und Beschwerden auf dem Link von denaturat haben mich etw. verunsichert. Denkt ihr, dass dieße probleme mit den gebrochen Schrauben auch noch bei den 07er bikes vorhanden ist? 
Und ich hatte eigentlich auch vor den X-Fusion gegen einen Fox Float RP23 zu tauschen... bringt das überhauft was?


----------



## biker-wug (23. Mai 2007)

Fahr den Dämpfer an einem Bergamont Threesome, funktioniert hervorragend, auch die PVA Plattform funktioniert top, ich brauch zumindest definitiv keinen LockOut.


----------



## Sackmann (24. Mai 2007)

Also bis jetzt habe ich keinerlei Probs an meinem ´07er. Zum rp23 kann ich nicht viel sagen, aber ich würde den x-fusion dämpfer drin lassen, weil er einfach überragend funktioniert. du hast drei plattformeinstellungen: komplett offen, halb offen und geschlossen, wobei sich dann wirklich gar nix mehr bewegt, wenn du im sattel bist und fast nix, wenn du im wiegetritt den berg hoch schrubbst... ein kumpel fährt den swinger x3 und der ist meiner meinung nach sehr viel schlechter im ansprechverhalten und die plattform ist nicht so spürbar wie beim pva. zum anderen hat er ungefähr 30 klicks für die zugstufe, die wirklich einwenig übertrieben sind. beim x- fusion sind es genau 10. mehr braucht man einfach nicht. Aber was mich etwas stören würde, ist, dass die Gabel keine Steckachse hat. Ich habe an meinem die Pace rc41 fighter mit steckachse, damit bekam ich das ganze bike sogar billiger als mit der lyrik und die gabel wiegt nachgewogene 1720 gramm bei 150mm. Kann ich nur empfehlen, wirklich.....


----------



## denaturat (24. Mai 2007)

@ Sackmann

Hast Du vielleicht mal ein Bild von deinem ERT ???

@ All

Ich denke die Probleme mit der Schraube wird es beim 07er nicht mehr geben, sonst hätten sich schon welche bei uns im Thread gemeldet. Ich wollte nur auf die Problematik und das Verhalten von Ghost hinweisen und keinem vom Kauf abraten. Am Ende hängt vieles davon ab wie Euer Händler drauf ist. Denn sollte es Probleme geben, dann ist er der Ansprechpartner für Ghost, nicht der Endkunde.

Aber wie schon erwähnt, wenns läuft dann ist es schon sehr geil !!!

Michal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (24. Mai 2007)

Also hier sind 2 bilder von meinem ert. Die dürft ihr gerne auch noch bewerten...   Ich muss mich erst noch bissi hier einfinden, damit ich weiß wie ich alles so in mein profil und so reinbekomm... vor allem mit der bildgröße habch immer probleme. bin net soo der computer held...  

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/all/ppuser/78822


----------



## Sackmann (24. Mai 2007)

Aaaaaaahhh.... ein Fotoalbum hab ich jetz auch....


----------



## FreddyP (24. Mai 2007)

Gut, als Gabel kommt bei mir sowieso die FOX TALAS RLC rein, und wenn des Problem mit den Schrauben auch nicht mehr da ist, werd ich es warscheinlich neheme, oder doch das AMR 9000 für ein bisschen mehr Geld.
Aber Danke für den Rat, dachte nämlich, dass der X-Fusion Dämpfer 
schlecht funktioniert (auch wegen der Wartung)


----------



## Shoshinsha (24. Mai 2007)

Huhu Allerseits... 
Kann mir vielleicht jmd ein Tipp geben, wie man schnell an Geld kommt oder wo ich so ein Bike sehr günstig  herkriegen kann?


----------



## FreddyP (24. Mai 2007)

Haha...
das will hier ja wohl jeder Geld und billige Bikes   aber die Bikes gibt´s zumindest billiger im internet, aber davon würd ich abraten (wegen mangeldem Servic, und schlechter Endmontage) aber dass musst für dich selber rausfinden, sie sind da zumindest bis ca. 400 billiger. naja fin ich jedenfalls besser


----------



## Glide_ES-Biker (24. Mai 2007)

Austragen, Ferienjob, versuchen an nen 400â¬-Job ranzukommen... 
Ich habs bei mein Bike mit austragen und Ferienjob finanziert... War vom Preis her wohl Ã¤hnlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shoshinsha (24. Mai 2007)

Hm aber Ferienjob geht ja leider erst ab 16 (ich bin 15 -.-') 
Fürs Austragen hab ich wahrscheinlich zu wenig Zeit, weil SChule, Hobby, usw....


----------



## Heamoglobin (14. Juni 2007)

jahaaaa ich habe mir das amr lt m vor einer stunde bestellt
bald gehts rund

nur leider 4 wochen lieferzeit:-(

ich es zur hälfte auch mit nem job finanzieren... aber was tut man nicht alles für sowas schönes?!


----------



## 2fast4you (14. Juni 2007)

mal sehen wer es als erster hat  ich poste sofort bilder wenn es da ist! ich nehme natürlich auch noch ein paar verenderungen vor xD


----------



## choefele (14. Juni 2007)

Hi,

finde das Bike an sich auch gut. Das einzige was mich wirklich stutzig macht: Wieso ist da eine Octalink-Kurbel dran????

Nix versteh´

Christopher


----------



## 2fast4you (15. Juni 2007)

Es kommt erst in der 29 kw nicht wie erst geplant in der 28 kw


----------



## 2fast4you (22. Juni 2007)

AMR LT Midseason_RH48_2007  2007-08 (KW:31) 

aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MICHILO8 (28. Juni 2007)

HEy ich möchte mir das Bike auch hollen blos weiß ich nicht ob das AMR 7500 besser wäre wassagt ihr dazu?
Das Amr7500 hat zwar XT kombonenten abe rdafür habe ich mehr federweg beim AMR LT Midseason also was rattet ihr mir zu kaufen?


----------



## dubbel (28. Juni 2007)

alternative zum amr 7500: s.u.


----------



## 2fast4you (28. Juni 2007)

MICHILO8 schrieb:


> HEy ich möchte mir das Bike auch hollen blos weiß ich nicht ob das AMR 7500 besser wäre wassagt ihr dazu?
> Das Amr7500 hat zwar XT kombonenten abe rdafür habe ich mehr federweg beim AMR LT Midseason also was rattet ihr mir zu kaufen?



Das AMR LT hat bis auf die Kurbel und das Ritzel auch XTsogar die neue 2008er!Dazu ist das AMR LT noch 500g leichter und kostet 200 weniger!Und falls du Kurbel und Ritzel auch XT haben willst läßt sich da bestimmt was machen, rede einfach mit deinem Händler!


----------



## skorpio01 (29. Juni 2007)

Hallo alle,
hab mir das amr lt auch besorgt. klingt alles ziemlich ok. darf ich mir auch mal info von euch holen? schöne grüße aus dem sonnigen süden Österreichs (kärnten).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MICHILO8 (30. Juni 2007)

@2fasr4you    Ok vielen Dank was kann man eig. alles mit dem AMR LT Midseason  fahren? kann man damit auch ca. 2-5m drops fahren ?  oder ehernur so leichte single tails? also schon mal danke .


----------



## Heamoglobin (9. Juli 2007)

nabend leute
war heute morgen bei meinem händler (werde langsam ungedulgig;-) und er hat dann auch direkt da angerufen. wen nächste woche alles glatt läuft kann ich es einweihen.
die bikes gehen erst in produktion war die begründung

so long


----------



## BolbyM (10. Juli 2007)

Ein schönes AMR 7500 würde es auch tun. Problem da könnte aber auch sein, dass es die nicht mehr gibt. Mein AMR 9500 war auch schon schwer zu bekommen. Aber wenigstens habe ich es in Schwarz bekommen


----------



## 2fast4you (13. Juli 2007)

Die ersten AMR´s (ohne LT) sind ausgeliefert, hat jemand schon seins, mit Bilder?`?????


----------



## Stoner (13. Juli 2007)

Hallo erstmal!

Mein erster Beitrag hier.

Ich intressier mich auch fürs AMR LT Midseason.

Wo liegen denn die großen Unterschiede zwischen AMR LT und dem AMR (ohne LT), ausser den Parts (wie Gabel...)?

Wie äussert sich die andere Dämpferaufnahme beim fahren?

@2fast4you: wieso, wurden denn noch keine LT´s ausgeliefert?

Würde mich auch über Bilder und Fahrberichte (sofern es schon welche gibt) freuen.


----------



## 2fast4you (13. Juli 2007)

LT heißt Long Travel( mehr Federweg)Fahr berichte gibt es bestimmt noch nicht weil es jetzt erst "raus kommt"

http://www.ghost-bikes.com/2007/testberichte.php?id=133&testjahr=2007


----------



## Stoner (13. Juli 2007)

2fast4you schrieb:


> LT heißt Long Travel( mehr Federweg)Fahr berichte gibt es bestimmt noch nicht weil es jetzt erst "raus kommt"
> 
> http://www.ghost-bikes.com/2007/testberichte.php?id=133&testjahr=2007



Ja, diesen Bericht hab ich schon gelesen.

Ich hoffe ihr entschuldigt das ich mal kurz offtopic bin :

Ich kann mich noch nicht richtig entscheiden ob ich das Ghost AMR LT oder das Merida  AM 5000 nehmen soll!?

Was würdet ihr mir raten?

MfG

Stoner


----------



## 2fast4you (13. Juli 2007)

Das Ghost kostet 2000,- und das Merida 3400,- so kann man die 2 Rädern nicht vergleichen oder willst du das Ghost aufrüsten!?


----------



## Stoner (18. Juli 2007)

Hat das Bike noch keiner?

Bin schon neugierig.
Ich will wissen ob ich es auch beruhigt kaufen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heamoglobin (18. Juli 2007)

ahh bitte!!
nein ich habe es leider noch nicht ABER diese woche solls kommen


----------



## Mike.Muh (19. Juli 2007)

was meint ihr, kann das LT auch mal einen Bike Park wegstecken oder ratet Ihr da generell ab? Fahrergewicht wär 95kg, also auch kein Fliegengewicht....
Größtenteils würde es aber auf normalen Touren mit hohem Singeltrail Anteil gefahren. Bikepark eher die Außnahme...


----------



## Heamoglobin (20. Juli 2007)

kann ich dir nicht sagen
allerdings ist das ert 5700 auch für härtere abfahrten gedacht und da es den gleichen rahmen hat ist der gedanke naheliegend.

eben gerade kam der anruf: ES IST DA!
morgen kann ich es abholen. ich rechne mit dem ersten bildmaterial um 12.
danach wirds probegefahren


----------



## Stoner (20. Juli 2007)

Heamoglobin schrieb:


> kann ich dir nicht sagen
> allerdings ist das ert 5700 auch für härtere abfahrten gedacht und da es den gleichen rahmen hat ist der gedanke naheliegend.
> 
> eben gerade kam der anruf: ES IST DA!
> ...



Super! Mach bitte ganz viele Fotos 
Dann wird die Entscheidung fallen, ob ich es mir leiste oder nicht.


----------



## 2fast4you (21. Juli 2007)

meins kommt erst am montag oder dienstag  was hast du für eins? LT? nimmst du irgend welche veränderungen vor?

/edit

Bilder!!! Bilder!!! Bilder!!!


----------



## Heamoglobin (21. Juli 2007)

hi leute
also es gibt neuigkeiten. leider schlechte
ich war gerade da und ES WAR DAS FALSCHE. das ohne lt (mit dem horizontalen dämpfer).
nach ein bisschen hin und her siehr es jetzt so aus wie bei 2fast4you nur das es frühstens dienstag kommt.
as trostpaket besteht allerdings aus dem equipment das ich nun komplett kostenlos bekomme; pedalen, dämpferpume, tacho und ein neuer schlauch für meinen bruder der tag hat also doch noch was einigermaßen gutes gebracht.

ich halte euch auf dem laufenden.
ob ich veränderungen vornehme werde ich mir nach den ersten fahrten überlegen

so long
tjark

ps: das amr midseason macht auch was her, wurde auch "überragend" getestet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2fast4you (21. Juli 2007)

Heamoglobin schrieb:


> ps: das amr midseason macht auch was her, wurde auch "überragend" getestet



Nur eins war komisch bei dem Test, es war eine XT Kurbel darn aber auf der Ghost Homepage steht Doere!?

Was war denn für eine Kurbel verbaut bei deinem Händler!? Hast du das gesehen?


----------



## Heamoglobin (21. Juli 2007)

tut mir leid, habe ich nicht drauf geachtet.
allerdings war alles andere passend (nach grober inspektion)


----------



## Cholfa (21. Juli 2007)

Die beiden Midseasons sollen mit den neuen XT 2008er Komponenten (auch Kurbeln!) aber mit den aufgeführten Bremsen ausgeliefert werden.




2fast4you schrieb:


> Nur eins war komisch bei dem Test, es war eine XT Kurbel darn aber auf der Ghost Homepage steht Doere!?
> 
> Was war denn für eine Kurbel verbaut bei deinem Händler!? Hast du das gesehen?


----------



## 2fast4you (22. Juli 2007)

Cholfa schrieb:


> Die beiden Midseasons sollen mit den neuen XT 2008er Komponenten (auch Kurbeln!)



woher weißt du das?


----------



## 2fast4you (23. Juli 2007)

Es ist da und feritg!!!!!!!!!!!

scheiß freenet ... bilder sind bald wieder da


----------



## prinz_f (23. Juli 2007)

2fast4you schrieb:


> Es ist da und feritg!!!!!!!!!!!


die Fotos funktionieren nicht


----------



## 2fast4you (23. Juli 2007)

gehen die bilder nicht Oo


----------



## Stoner (23. Juli 2007)

Bei mir gehen die Bilder.
Hast du noch mehr?
Bist du gefahren auch schon?


----------



## 2fast4you (23. Juli 2007)




----------



## choefele (23. Juli 2007)

Also sackgeil ausschauen tut´s ja schon....Respekt.....Glückwunsch zu dem Bike.....

by the way: was sind denn für Naben dran? Sind das schon die 2008 XT? Du magst Sie nicht mal auseinander bauen und schauen was der Unterschied zu den alten ist? ;-)

Gruß und viel Spaß damit,

Christopher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (24. Juli 2007)

Sieht ja schonmal sehr schick aus!!! Aber das kommt nicht so von der Stange oder?? Laufradsatz, Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel, Kurbel sind doch nachgerüstet. Und das sieht sogar fast nach ner xt Kassette auch noch aus... Oder hat Ghost für die Lieferverzögerung noch extras mit draufgepackt???


----------



## 2fast4you (24. Juli 2007)

Orginal

Modell: AMR LT Midseason
Rahmen: 7005 T6 ES4 Active SCL
Gabel: FOX 32 Talas RL
Federweg vorne: 100 â 140 mm
Federelement: X-Fusion O2 PVA, GCS
Federweg hinten: 150 mm
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XT 2008
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT 2008
Schalthebel: Shimano Deore XT 2008
Bremshebel: Magura Louise BAT
Bremsen: Magura Louise BAT, 180mm
Vorbau: Ritchey Comp
Lenker: Ritchey Riser Comp OS
Steuersatz: Ritchey
SattelstÃ¼tze: Ritchey Comp V2
Sattel: GHOST VL 1133G
Kurbelsatz: Shimano Octalink FCM 540
Kassette: Shimano Deore
Innenlager: Shimano Octalink
Felgen: Mavic XM 317 Disc
Naben: Shimano Deore XT
Speichen: DT Swiss 1.8 / black
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25 Evolution
RahmenhÃ¶hen: 44, 48, 52, 56
Farben: black & white
Gewicht: 13,3 kg 

Meins!!!

Rahmen: 7005 T6 ES4 Active SCL
Gabel: FOX 32 Talas RL
Federweg vorne: 100 â 140 mm
Federelement: X-Fusion O2 PVA, GCS
Federweg hinten: 150 mm
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XT 2008
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT 2008
Schalthebel: Shimano Deore XT 2008
Bremshebel: Magura Louise BAT
Bremsen: Magura Louise BAT, 180mm
Vorbau: Easton Monkey Lite
Lenker: Easton Vice 65 mm
Steuersatz: Ritchey
SattelstÃ¼tze: Ritchey Comp V2 (leider ein dÃ¤mmliches maÃ 31,4, da gibt es nicht viel auswahl)
Sattel: Selle Italia Prolink Light Genuine Gel 
Kurbelsatz: Shimano XT 2008
Kassette: Shimano XT
Felgen: Mavic Crossride (Crossmaxx war einfach zu teuer)
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25 Evolution
SchlÃ¤uche: Schwalbe XX Light
RahmenhÃ¶hen: 48
Farben: black & white
Gewicht: 13,6 kg( mit Pedale)


----------



## Heamoglobin (24. Juli 2007)

GEIL
bei mr funcen die bilder nach zufall 0_o
tolle sache - ich warte noch auf den anruf


----------



## Matze. (24. Juli 2007)

2fast4you schrieb:


> Orginal
> 
> Modell: AMR LT Midseason
> Rahmen: 7005 T6 ES4 Active SCL
> ...





Kostet wievie l original, und deins


----------



## Enchillada (24. Juli 2007)

Was meint ihr als Experten zur Geometrie von dem LT Bike. Ist es nicht zu sehr Enduro lasstig. Hätte lieber das normale gehabt, aber mein Händler bekommmt nur das LT. Quäl mich schon lang mit ner Kaufentscheidnug, wolllte erst das AMR7500 oder Bergamont Threesome 7.7 - aber leider beide ausverkauft.
Hab jetzt das LT vorbestellt, obwohl ich es optisch nicht so geil find( wie das 7500). 
Ausstattung find ich gut, hab nur bedenken wegen der Geometrie. Will nicht auf so einer Enduro - Affenschaukel sitzen da  ich überwiegend Touren fahren werde - taugt das LT dafür?


----------



## 2fast4you (24. Juli 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> Kostet wievie l original, und deins




Original 2000


----------



## Elena.! (24. Juli 2007)

2fast4you schrieb:


> Original 2000â¬



Scheint mir schon von Anfang an ein fairer Preis zu sein, dann noch ein paar Prozentchen Rabatt, oder die XT-Kurbeln


----------



## 2fast4you (25. Juli 2007)

Hat noch kein anderer das Fahrrad?


----------



## BolbyM (25. Juli 2007)

Ne, ich habe über meinen Händler noch ein AMR 9500 bekommen - zum Glück. Ansonsten hätte ich aber auch das LT genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MadMax170481 (25. Juli 2007)

haben das midseason lt schon mehrere oder gibts dazu eine gute alternative bis 2000 euro ich dachte da an canyon oder so


----------



## Heamoglobin (26. Juli 2007)

also ich habe es gestern bekommen und kann bis jetzt (30 kilometer) nur positives berichten - lade gerade die bilder hoch


----------



## Stoner (1. August 2007)

Heamoglobin schrieb:


> also ich habe es gestern bekommen und kann bis jetzt (30 kilometer) nur positives berichten - lade gerade die bilder hoch



Na wo sind denn die Bilder, oder kommst du vor lauter biken garnicht mehr dazu? 

Kann man sich das Bike getrost bestellen? Ist es das Geld wert?


----------



## Heamoglobin (1. August 2007)

sind schon lange da - ich habe sie nur klugerweise in das "eure bikes" verzeichniss sortiert.
hier ist das ross:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/397372/cat/2/si/amr/perpage/240

ich muss selbst immer erst danach suchen um sie zu finden
vielleicht sollte ich mich mal mit dem interface hier näher auseinandersetzen

bin zur zeit überglücklich mit der investition.
das einzige was ich als merkwürdig empfinde ist die "schmatzende" gabel (beim  ausfedern ein entsprechendes geräusch) und in kurven hört man die bremsscheibe (welche ist mir noch nicht ganz klar - vllt beide) schleifen. ich schätze mal das liegt an den kräften die in den kurven auf scheibe und gabel wirken.
ansonsten einfach geil


----------



## Stoner (1. August 2007)

Heamoglobin schrieb:


> sind schon lange da - ich habe sie nur klugerweise in das "eure bikes" verzeichniss sortiert.
> hier ist das ross:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/397372/cat/2/si/amr/perpage/240
> 
> ...



Na wenn das so ist, danke!

Ich glaub ich kann nicht mehr widerstehen

Was hast du denn gezahlt?

Welche Pedale könnt ihr dazu empfehlen?


----------



## 2fast4you (1. August 2007)

Stoner schrieb:


> Welche Pedale könnt ihr dazu empfehlen?



Ich habe die Shimano DX Plattform(schön leicht) oder willst du klickpedale?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoner (1. August 2007)

2fast4you schrieb:


> ...oder willst du klickpedale?



Das ist eben das Problem, ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher  .
Ich hab leider keinerlei Erfahrungen mit Klickpedalen.

So wies aussieht fahren die meisten mit Plattformpedalen, gerade bei solchen Bikes die in richtung All-Mountain, Enduro gehen. (Woran liegts?)

Hab noch keinen gesehen der auf seinem ERT oder AMR Klickpedale drauf gehabt hat.


----------



## LordSinclair (1. August 2007)

ICH ICH!! 

Also ich fahr auf meinem ERT Klickpedale. Am Anfang war ich auch sehr unschlüssig was ich nehmen sollte. Mein Händler hat mir aber dann auch die Käfig-Pedale dazu gegeben und ein Paar Klickies. Habe die Klickies ausprobiert und bin mittlerweile sehr begeistert. Am Anfang hab ich mich natürlich, wie wohl so ziemlich jeder Klickpedalbeginner, ein paar Mal im Stand hingelegt...
Mittlerweile passiert mir sowas nicht mehr und ich hatte auch noch keine brenzlige Situation in der ich nichts aus den Pedalen gekommen wäre. Irgendwann macht man die Bewegung einfach aus Reflex, natürlich geht das nicht ganz so schnell wie einfach den Fuß vom Pedal zu nehmen aber mich störts nicht.
Nur wenn ich mal springen gehe mache ich mir meine Plattform-Pedale dran.


----------



## Stoner (1. August 2007)

LordSinclair schrieb:


> ICH ICH!!
> 
> Also ich fahr auf meinem ERT Klickpedale. Am Anfang war ich auch sehr unschlüssig was ich nehmen sollte. Mein Händler hat mir aber dann auch die Käfig-Pedale dazu gegeben und ein Paar Klickies. Habe die Klickies ausprobiert und bin mittlerweile sehr begeistert. Am Anfang hab ich mich natürlich, wie wohl so ziemlich jeder Klickpedalbeginner, ein paar Mal im Stand hingelegt...
> Mittlerweile passiert mir sowas nicht mehr und ich hatte auch noch keine brenzlige Situation in der ich nichts aus den Pedalen gekommen wäre. Irgendwann macht man die Bewegung einfach aus Reflex, natürlich geht das nicht ganz so schnell wie einfach den Fuß vom Pedal zu nehmen aber mich störts nicht.
> Nur wenn ich mal springen gehe mache ich mir meine Plattform-Pedale dran.



Welche Pedale hast du denn?
In welche Richtung gehen denn deine Touren?


----------



## Heamoglobin (1. August 2007)

ich habe keine ahnung was fÃ¼r pedale genau ich nun dran habe - eben nur das es relativ kleine plattformpedale sind. sie "kleben" aber auch wie sau dank den pins.

ich habe 2000â¬ bezahlt, durch drei tage lÃ¤nger warten habe ich noch tacho, dÃ¤mpferpumpe und pedalen umsonst bekommen


----------



## Stoner (1. August 2007)

Heamoglobin schrieb:


> ich habe keine ahnung was für pedale genau ich nun dran habe - eben nur das es relativ kleine plattformpedale sind. sie "kleben" aber auch wie sau dank den pins.
> 
> ich habe 2000 bezahlt, durch drei tage länger warten habe ich noch tacho, dämpferpumpe und pedalen umsonst bekommen



Ich würde es für 1750 bekommen.
Ist scheinbar ein sehr guter Preis^^

@2fast4you: warum verheimlichst du denn deinen Preis so?


----------



## Heamoglobin (2. August 2007)

mit dem händler verwandt?!
würde ich zumindest zuschlagen


----------



## BolbyM (2. August 2007)

Als Pedale kann ich nur die Shimano DX empfehlen. Von Klickies halte ich im Gelände nichts, die machen für mich nur am Rennrad Sinn. Hatte die Crank Brothers 5050X (und fahre die noch an meinem RT), aber sowohl preislich als auch vom Grip sind die Shimano besser. Einziger Nachteil: Die Pins (die einen gigantischen Grip haben!), werden von oben geschraubt


----------



## Elena.! (2. August 2007)

> ch würde es für 1750 bekommen.
> Ist scheinbar ein sehr guter Preis^^




Der Preis ist top


----------



## Stoner (2. August 2007)

Heamoglobin schrieb:


> mit dem händler verwandt?!
> würde ich zumindest zuschlagen



Nene nicht verwandt, auch sonst nichts, wir kennen uns nicht mal.

Der Preis ist aber schon 2 wochen alt, wer weiß stimmt der noch 

Gibt es bei dem Bike eigentlich eine zeitliche Begrenzung bis zu der is verfügbar ist?


----------



## 2fast4you (2. August 2007)

Stoner schrieb:


> Gibt es bei dem Bike eigentlich eine zeitliche Begrenzung bis zu der is verfügbar ist?




Also das AMR ist nur noch in 56cm lieferbar
und das AMR LT in 52 und 56


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoner (2. August 2007)

2fast4you schrieb:


> Also das AMR ist nur noch in 56cm lieferbar
> und das AMR LT in 52 und 56



Echt wahr? 
Hmm, dann wirds zeit, dass ich noch eins bekomme


----------



## Stoner (2. August 2007)

Stoner schrieb:


> Echt wahr?
> Hmm, dann wirds zeit, dass ich noch eins bekomme



Leider zu früh gefreut.
Mein Händler hat gerade geschrieben, dass es komplett ausverkauft ist


----------



## MatschMeister (2. August 2007)

wie siehts eigentlich bei gohst aus mit dem service.  da ich auch gerade dran bin mir ein neues bike zu kaufen. und mir das amr in der oberen aurüstungs klasse gut zusagt  wäre dies ein weiterer ausschlaggebender entscheidungsgrund.   gibts eig. auch einschränkungen wegen garantie und so?


----------



## LordSinclair (2. August 2007)

> Welche Pedale hast du denn?
> In welche Richtung gehen denn deine Touren?



Ich fahre günstige Klickpedale von xlc. Welches Modell das ist weiss ich nicht.
Naja wie soll ich meine Touren beschreiben. Bergauf gehts öfters über Feldwege und auch z.T. über Straße, bergab such ich mir möglichst enge, verwurzelte Trails, die öfters auch gut steil sind.
Allerdings habe ich auch zusätzlich noch Plattformpedale und finde die auch wunderbar. Die Pins fressen sich echt in die Schuhsohle, abgerutscht bin ich damit noch nie.
Ich habe mir allerdings, vor allem im Wiegetritt, angewöhnt auch am Pedal zu ziehen und es ist jedesmal eine Umstellung wenn ich mal wieder die Plattformpedale dranmach. Deshalb fahre ich in letzter Zeit fast gar nicht mehr mit Plattformpedalen


----------



## Suffke (4. August 2007)

Hallo erstmal!
Hab das Forum erst vor kurzem durchs goggeln entdeckt und bin auf diesen Tread gestossen.
Da ich mir auch ein Ghost AMR LT zulege,(kommt nächste Woche) hier mal ne Frage.
Bin bis zum heutigen Tage mit meinem Scott FX1 unterwegs gewesen und da brauchte ich nicht viel Werkzeug und Zubehör.
Was brauch ich alles fürs Ghost,bzw wäre nützlich, damit kleinere Reparaturen nicht gleich mit Geld aus dem Fenster schmeissen, enden?


----------



## Stoner (4. August 2007)

Da das Ghost AMR LT Midseason ausverkauft war hab ich mir das ERT 7500 besorgt.
Das konnte ich gestern beim Händler gleich mitnehmen.


----------



## [X]maco (5. August 2007)

Hy, 
ich bin gerade noch am überlegen, ob ich mir dieses Bike (AMR LT Ms) kaufe (Mein Händler hat noch ein 52er Rahmengröße (für mich reserviert   ) (hab das AMR MS gefahren, ---> toll....), fahr es am Dienstag Probe, wenn er es zusammengebaut hat). Bin mir noch nicht sicher, da ich mir eigentlich das Numinis von Centurion kaufen wollte (mit i-Design Baukasten-System Nr. 14606 (mit dann neuer XT2008)) und bei diesem noch bis September warten müsste, da Centurion erst ab dann die 2008er XT im Programm hat.
Das LRS Federungssystem ist unschlagbar was Defektanfälligkeit und Langlebigkeit angeht. Die Hinterbaudämpfer haben bei weitem nicht den Verschleiss, da das Kräfteverhltnis um den Faktor 2-3,5 geringer ist...
Zudem sehr Wartungsarm und das Wippen im Wiegetritt ist kein Thema (allerdings "nur" 120 mm Federweg am Hinterbau, reicht für Trails aber locker aus)
Die Lackierung bei Centurion ist eine Dura-Skin Klarlack Pulverbeschichtung, Beständig gegen Steinschlag etc...
Jedoch kostet mich ein ähnlich ausgestattetes Numinis gut 2750 Euro !!!


Kenne die Marke Ghost, bezüglich Qualität und Verschleisshaltbarkeit, nicht.
Ist das Problem mit der unterdimensionierten Hinterbaudämpfer-Schraube gelöst (alte Bikes: 6mm, Neu: 8mm)?
Ist die Lackierung hochwertig und robust?
Mein Händler gibt mir 7 Jahre (!) Rahmengarantie und ich bekomme das LT für 1800 Euro. Eigentlich ein super Angebot !!

Hat mir jemand ein paar Antworten ???
Was meint Ihr?

Im Vorab Danke !!


----------



## Greenman (5. August 2007)

Hi [X]maco,

bin das AMR LT (ERT Rahmen) schon gefahren und wenn du viel Bike für wenig Geld suchst bist du mit dem Bike sehr gut beraten 

Würde dir die 2007 oder 2008 XT Kurbel dazu empfehlen und vll noch die XT Kassette 11-34.

Der Vorbau ist auch sehr lang ausgefallen und wenn du mehr Wert auf Downhill-Qualitäten legst würde ich dir einen 90 mm Vorbau empfehlen.

Nur für sehr extreme Einsätze im Bike Park ist es nicht konziepiert da empfehle ich dann einen Freerider wie zb. das FR NORTHSHORE oder ähnliches.

War mit meinen 2006 ERT nach dem Umbau auf die vertärkten 6 mm Schrauben und Buchsen auch schon im Bike Park (kein extrem Einsatz) und hatte keine Ausfall mehr.

Die 2007 ERT´s bzw. das AMR LT mit dem ERT Rahmen haben ja jetzt auch schon 8 mm Schrauben bzw. Bolzen.

Der von GTRulez eröffnete Thread hat bei Ghost sicherlich auch dazu begtragen das man bei Ghost jetzt mit dem 8 mm Schrauben lieber auf der sicheren Seite ist 

Siehe hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=253013 

Da kann man doch mal wieder sehen für was so ein Forum gut sein kann 

Falls noch jemand ein AMR LT in 52 oder 56 sucht kann ich da vll weiter helfen

Noch ein paar kleine Tipps zum ERT bzw. AMR LT am Rande.

Die hintere Schalthülle mit einem Kabelbinder in höhe des Sattelschnellspanners an der Leitung fixieren das verhindert das alt bekannte Ghost-Shifting oder gleich vom Händler kürzen lassen.

Den Hinterbau im oberen Bereich mit etwas Tesaband abkleben das verhindert unschöne Steinschläge 

Gruß aus Franken der Greenman


----------



## [X]maco (5. August 2007)

Hallo Greenman,
danke für die hilfreichen Infos  , bin jetzt soweit im Bilde, dass ich wahrscheinlich des AMR LT zulegen werde. 
Finde es auch optisch ansprechend...
Gruß aus Ulm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enchillada (8. August 2007)

Kurz frage was ist Ghost-Shifting?


----------



## Heamoglobin (8. August 2007)

ghost-shifting ist meines wissens das überspringen von einem gang beim schlaten.
hat also nichts mit ghost-bikes zu tun
loswerden tust du das nur durch feinjustierung deiner schlatung. wie genau du das machst müsstest du in der gebrauchsanweisung nachlesen oder hier im forum suchen.


ich seh gerade das ich immer schlaten geschrieben habe


----------



## Greenman (8. August 2007)

Nach einem Sprung hängt sich oft der hintere zu lange Schaltzug bzw. Hülle bei den Ghost ERT´s am Sattelschnellspanner auf und dann schaltet das Schaltwerk wie von Geisterhand.

Dies nennt man dann Ghost-Shifting und das betrifft auch andere Marken.


----------



## DJ_Dean (8. August 2007)

Also ich habe mir das  Ghost AMR LT Midseason (2007) gestern bestellt und ich muss sagen es ist einfach ein super geiles Bike. 
Kann es nur jedem weiter empfehelen.


----------



## [X]maco (9. August 2007)

Hab am letzten Sonntag, als ich hier im Forum mein Anliegen schrieb, auch Ghost angeschrieben:
Habe folgende positive Antwort bekommen:

...

Vielen Dank für Ihre Mail!

Wir haben schon des öfteren beobachtet, dass die ERT Modelle im falschen
Einsatzbereich genutzt werden, was auch für die Schraubenbrüche ursächlich
ist. Ab dem Jahr 2007 sind alle Fully-Modelle mit M8er Dämpferbolzen
ausgestattet (Ausnahme: RT Dual vorne), was weitere Probleme in dieser
Richtung ausschließt.

Mit freundlichen Gruessen - Best regards

...................... 

Hab das Bike am Montag gekauft, morgen wird es abgeholt  und erstmal ausgiebig gefahren


----------



## LordSinclair (10. August 2007)

> ielen Dank für Ihre Mail!
> 
> Wir haben schon des öfteren beobachtet, dass die ERT Modelle im falschen
> Einsatzbereich genutzt werden, was auch für die Schraubenbrüche ursächlich
> ...



Hammer. Also diese Aussage ist echt ein Witz von Ghost. Wie bitte soll denn ein Enduro genutzt werden? Als Straßenrenner?
Naja darüber wurde sich schon genug in dem Problemthread über das ERT ausgelassen.

Richtig ist, dass die neuen Modelle mit M8er Bolzen ausgestattet sind. Die Schwachstelle ist auf jeden Fall ausgebessert worden. Beim 2006er Modell war es nur eine M6 Schraube, die den Dämpfer gehalten hat.
Jetzt ist es ein M8er Bolzen, in den eine M6er Schraube geschraubt wird. Damit dürfte wohl nichts mehr passieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [X]maco (12. August 2007)

Mit dieser Antwort Mail, welche ich von Ghost bekam und anfügte, wollte ich hauptsächlich bezwecken, die Aussage von Greenman zu unterstreichen. 
Hab gestern die erste Ausfahrt getätigt und bin so was von begeistert Nachher gehts gleich wieder auf Achse..... (Geb´ das AMR LT MS nicht mehr her !!!  )
Das Bike fährt sich excellent und Spurtreu... Es ist zum Trail-Biken optimal geeignet  
Für den Bikepark mit 2 m Sprüngen sollte man sich ein anderes Aussuchen. Ich denke 150mm Federweg allein reicht nicht immer aus um dass Bike ständig Extremst-Situatiuonen auszusetzen:  . Dafür gibt es spezielle Enduro Maschinen !!!
Hab auch noch ein schönes Bild gemacht (Sorry für die Qualität, hab ich mit dem Handy aufgenommen)
Diese Schönheit auf 2 Rädern (Echt, hab es beobachtet: Jeder dreht sich nach mir, bzw. nach dem AMR LT, um (  ), nachdem ich vorbeigedüst bin) und ich werden sicher viele tolle Stunden haben !!!


----------



## fishlyfx (13. August 2007)

DJ_Dean schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir das  Ghost AMR LT Midseason (2007) gestern bestellt und ich muss sagen es ist einfach ein super geiles Bike.
> Kann es nur jedem weiter empfehelen.



Ich halte mich zwar grundsätzlich mit so ausschweifenden Beschreibungen zurück  aber das Bike ist wirklich nett.


----------



## habibabua (14. August 2007)

Hallo Xmaco,

zufälligerweise komm ich aus der Ulmer Ecke und überleg mir auch grad, mir das neue amr zuzulegen. bei welchem ghost-händler hast du denn dein bike gekauft? bist du mit dem händler zufrieden? 

danke und gruß
habibabua


----------



## Matze 82 (14. August 2007)

Hi,

das passt jetzt villeicht net so ganz da her aber bevor ich einen neuen thread aufmach........

Überlege gerade das amr 7500 zu kaufen.Nun spiele ich mit dem gedanken villeicht das ert 7500 zu kaufen.

Nun mein einsatzgebiet sind single trials alpencross und möchte abundzu auch den federweg nicht missen.

Nun ist das ert für meinen einsatzzweck zu hoch gegriffen??
Will auch am sonntag mal ab und zu ne kleinere tour fahren, ist das mit dem ert möglich oder eher nicht.
Hab das amr gefahren und fand es echt klasse.Nun frage ich mich ob das ert vom rahmenbau ungefähr so wie das amr ist oder eher zu sehr für bergabfahrten ist.Das ist gerade die frage.
denn was 80 mm federweg vor etlichen jahren ne menge war ist heute gar nix mehr.Binn ich da dann mit 150-160 mm federweg besser bedient??
Bzw. kann man mit sowas auch noch bergauffahren


----------



## [X]maco (15. August 2007)

habibabua schrieb:


> Hallo Xmaco,
> 
> zufälligerweise komm ich aus der Ulmer Ecke und überleg mir auch grad, mir das neue amr zuzulegen. bei welchem ghost-händler hast du denn dein bike gekauft? bist du mit dem händler zufrieden?
> 
> ...


Hallo habibabua, 
Ich hab mir das Bike beim Reyle in Dornstadt gekauft. Berät Dich ganz gut, musst aber schon wissen was Du möchtest. Diesen Händler gibts schon viele Jahre.
Der Chef ist der Andreas Reyle, soviel ich weiss. Hat mir auch ein faires Angebot gemacht. 07348-9673232 ist seine Rufnummer für das Geschäft.
(Wollte aber noch dazu sagen, dass ich natürlich keinerlei Provision oder Vorteile davon habe, hier diesen Händler zu empfehlen. Es soll also keine kostenlose Schleichwerbung sein. Das war für die Admins)

Gruß, Toby


----------



## habibabua (15. August 2007)

[X]maco;3969372 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo habibabua,
> Ich hab mir das Bike beim Reyle in Dornstadt gekauft. Berät Dich ganz gut, musst aber schon wissen was Du möchtest. Diesen Händler gibts schon viele Jahre.
> Der Chef ist der Andreas Reyle, soviel ich weiss. Hat mir auch ein faires Angebot gemacht. 07348-9673232 ist seine Rufnummer für das Geschäft.
> (Wollte aber noch dazu sagen, dass ich natürlich keinerlei Provision oder Vorteile davon habe, hier diesen Händler zu empfehlen. Es soll also keine kostenlose Schleichwerbung sein. Das war für die Admins)
> ...




servus Toby,

danke für deine antwort. dann werd ich bei reyle mal vorbeischaun. viel spass mit deinem bike!

ciao habibabua


----------



## BolbyM (16. August 2007)

Wer auch online bestellen möchte, dem kann ich www.berggott.com empfehlen. Habe bei dem schon drei Geister gekauft und ein Kumpel hat sich da gerade das MAR LT in 52 bestellt. Der Laden ist echt topp!


----------



## Shoshinsha (16. August 2007)

Huhu

Hm versuch schon siet paar Tagen mit dem Laden Kontakt aufzunehmen ist mir bis jetzt allerdings noch nicht geklügt.


----------



## [X]maco (16. August 2007)

Shoshinsha schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> Hm versuch schon siet paar Tagen mit dem Laden Kontakt aufzunehmen ist mir bis jetzt allerdings noch nicht geklügt.




Mit welchem Laden? Wenn Du die Fima Reyle meinst: Du musst es eine ganze Weile klingeln lassen... Da geht aber immer jemand ran (Hab ich vergessen zu sagen...)

Gruß


----------



## Shoshinsha (16. August 2007)

Huhu

Ne ich habe das andere GEschäft gemeint. Also berggott.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BolbyM (16. August 2007)

Also ich hatte gestern gerade Kontakt per Mail mit dem Inhaber - und das, obwohl in Bayern wohl gestern ein Feiertag war. Einem Kollegen von mir hat er gestern auch geantwortet. Ich schicke Dir mal die Kontaktdaten per PM.


----------



## Greenman (17. August 2007)

Falls noch jemand in Bayern ein AMR LT in RH 48 oder 52 sucht kann ich da auch weiterhelfen 

Anfragen bitte per PN.

Danke.

MfG der Greenman


----------



## Matze 82 (25. August 2007)

Hi,


wie seit ihr denn mit eurem lt zufrieden?

Da ihr es ja jetzt schon ein wenig habt frag ich mal wie ihr so zufrieden seit und ob ihr es euch wieder kaufen würdet.Was habt ihr im schnitt für das Bike in standart version bezahlt.Wie sind die bremsleistungen?

Kommt ihr auf längeren touren mit dem Bike zurecht und was für eine bereifung fahrt ihr Marke und Breite.

Hab da noch so nen geheimtipp wo es das bike gibt, da ich es mir noch überleg es mir zu kaufen.Es wäre halt für mich die ideale mischung aus amr und ert mehr federweg als das amr weniger als das ert aber den stabieleren rahmen vom ert.

Wippt das Bike eigentlich oder merkt man da nix mehr davon??


MFG


----------



## Heamoglobin (25. August 2007)

hi matze,

JA sehr zufrieden. ich habe 2000 teuronen blechen müssen (es soll leute geben die nur 1750 bezahlen mussten).
inzwischen sind die bremsen eingebremst und mein ross läuft unermüdlich
ich habe alles so gelassen wie es kam (zusätzlich pedalen und tacho). reifen sindvon schwalbe "nobby nic"

wenn man vorhat länger als 5 stunden im sattel zu sitzen würde ich den austauschen - aber mit genug wiegetritt einheiten und pausen lässt es sich aushalten.

beim fahren - wenn man nicht bewusst wippt - ist das gerät meines erachtens absolut kein wippen zu bemerken.

einfach ein tolles fahrrad


----------



## Matze 82 (25. August 2007)

Hi,

ist der sattel zu schmal oder zu hart??
Was würdest dann für nen sattel nehmen?Das ist mir aber auch schon aufgefallen das der sattel des midseason unbequemer ist als der des amr 7500 zb.

Mal sehen ob mir der Händler den Sattel gegen den des Amr 7500 tauschen kann.

Ich will 2.4 nn draufmachen.Also ansonsten a gutes bike oder?
Bisher no keinen ärger gehabt.


----------



## paradox (25. August 2007)

wie seit ihr mit der neuen louise zu frieden???
 druckpunkt, schwammig? bremskraft usw


----------



## Heamoglobin (26. August 2007)

absolut keinen ärger - läuft klasse!
zum sattel kann ich dir nichts sagen - habe mich da noch nicht umgesehen.

die bremse ist klasse - überhaupt nicht schwammig, lässt sich klasse dosieren und die bremskraft ist *sehr* zufriedenstellend

ich fahr heute noch ne runde - also wenn ich auf was besonderes achten soll sagt bescheid


----------



## Matze 82 (26. August 2007)

Hi,


kannst mal fotos posten wo die Gabel ganz eingefahren ist und a bild wo die gabel ganz drausen ist.

Als nkomplettbild da wo das ganze bike drauf ist ok.

Das wäre super nett.
Kannst mir auch an [email protected] schicken


----------



## nina.s (26. August 2007)

Hallo,
ich hab das Rad auch seit ca. 4 Wochen und bin super zufrieden. Die Kurbel hab ich noch gegen eine XT 2008 getauscht und den Sattel gegen einen Fizik Aliante getauscht. Wir waren damit erst mehrere Tage in den Alpen unterwegs. Funzte alles super und ohne Probleme. Das Bike geht für den üppigen Federweg sehr gut bergauf. Wippen gibts nur bei offener Plattform ein wenig, bei aktivierter Plattform absolut nicht mehr. 
Der Rahmen ist sehr steif und trotzdem nicht sonderlich schwer. 
Wie gesagt bin ich super zufrieden und würde das Rad wieder kaufen. In meinen Augen ein absolut gutes All-Mountainbike mit viel Reserven für schnelle Bergabfahrten und einem sehr guten Preis.

Bremse hat sehr harten Druckpunkt und gute Verzögerung, ähnlich der alten Louise Fr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guruW (27. August 2007)

Scheinbar wird aus dem AMR LT Midseason eine eigenständige Modellreihe namens AMR Plus, erste Infos hierzu unter http://www.eurobike-exhibition.de/html/de/aussteller_produkte/neuheiten/weltpremieren/weltpremieren.php?lid=10027&id=0
Gruß Guru


----------



## 2fast4you (27. August 2007)

Wahrscheinlich bekommt das ERT den Northshore Rahmen und es wird wahrscheinlich nur noch 1 ERT geben! Der jetztige ERT wird das AMR PLUS werden, und das "AMR PLUS"(altes ERT) Topmodel bekommt ein Carbon Rahmen.

Alle angaben ohne Gewähr!!!


----------



## guruW (27. August 2007)

das "alte" ERT ist ja auch in der letzten BIKE aufgrund des langen Federwegs kritisiert worden, 140 mm scheinen da besser zu passen für den Rahmen (lt. BIKE).

Aber Northshore-Rahmen? Bei dem derzeitigen "Leichtbau-Trend" für normale Enduros? Weiss nicht, ob Ghost sich das traut...


----------



## Matze 82 (27. August 2007)

Hi,

das wäre ja toll.Wie sicher ist das das das AMR Plus kommt.Steht schon 100 pro fest oder??

Gibt es das AMR Plus nur als 9000 er oder auch als 7500 und darunter??

Was denkt ihr vom Preis her?

Soll ich die woche bis zur euro bike no warten und dann riskieren das das das AMR LT in RH 44 weg ist oder einfach auf risiko gehen und mir das LT noch holen?Wobei wenn es dann geile bikes auf der messe gibt gerade so a amr plus  hm weiß net....
Was würdet ihr an meiner stelle tuen??

MFG

Matze


----------



## guruW (27. August 2007)

Sollte 100 pro sein, da es ja eine offizielle Hersteller-Ankündigung ist. Über verschiedene Modelle weiss ich noch nichts, aber man kann sicherlich davon ausgehen, dass sie auch hier mindestens das Standardspektrum abdecken (5700, 7500, 9000). Preis dürfte sehr ähnlich zum normalen AMR sein, da ja auch beide Midseason-Modelle gleich lagen.

Allerdings solltest du bedenken, dass die neuen Messemodelle nicht gleich lieferbar sein werden. Früher gabs die bei Ghost erst immer zum neuen Jahr, keine Ahnung wie das aktuell läuft. Ich würde nur warten, wenn du ne deutlich bessere Ausstattung willst, ansonsten ist das Midseason absolut seinen Preis wert!


----------



## Matze 82 (27. August 2007)

Hi,

was meinst du mit besserer ausstattung??

Was kann man am LT noch verbessern.Gut, mir langt ne fast vollständige xt ausstattung aus.Brauche keine xtr.

Oder was würdest du meinen mit besserer ausstattung.

Mei, villeicht ist farblich noch was drinn wobei mir das schwarz weiß gut gefällt.
Das amr lt hätte ich dann auch erst im dezember bzw. januar gehabt.Somit spielt die wartezeit keine rolle.Würde mich nur interessieren was mir mein händler an prozente gibt.Ein anderer wo ich schon gefragt hab gibt mir wenn ich sofort nach der messe bestelle 20 prozent aufs bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2fast4you (27. August 2007)

Die neuen AMR´s und AMR Plus werden fablich echt spitze!! Und angeblich sollen die meisten Bikes von Ghost schon ab Oktober lieferbar sein! Preislich wird sich nicht alzuviel tun


----------



## guruW (28. August 2007)

Kein Zweifel, das Midseason hat ein klasse Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Farbe gefällt mir auch gut, besonders auf den User-Fotos hier im Forum. Aber die Ausstattung ist halt nicht durchgängig auf XT-Niveau, manches "nur" solide Teile (Vorbau, Tretlager, Kassette, Felgen) und Gabel ohne Druckstufenverstellung. Muss halt jeder selber wissen, was er will oder braucht, kostet dafür halt dann ein paar Euronen mehr. Aber falsch kann man mit diesem Bike sicher nichts machen.
gruß guru


----------



## Matze 82 (28. August 2007)

hi,

klär mich mal auf was ist druckstufenverstellung?

hat das zb. die rs relevation u turn beim normalen amr 7500??


----------



## guruW (28. August 2007)

die Begriffe Druck- und Zugstufenverstellung bezeichnen bei Gabeln und Dämpfern die Setup-Möglichkeiten bzgl. der Dämpferregelung beim Ein- (Druckstufe) und Ausfedern (Zugstufe). Bei Luftfedern regelst du schon durch den Luftdruck die Federhärte und entsprechend das Einfedern. Jedoch kann man bei manchen Modellen das Ansprechverhalten bei langsamen oder schnellen Schlägen nochmals separat anpassen. (z.B. Fox Talas RLC gegenüber RL). Das Ganze ist jedoch ein Thema für sich, findest sicher ne Menge im Forum hierzu. Zu viele Einstellmöglichkeiten können es aber auch kompliziert machen, daher halte ich es nur für sinnvoll, wenn man es wirklich nutzen kann. Hängt auch davon ab, ob du in einer "normalen" Gewichtsklasse liegst oder nicht.
Die Revelation hat lt. Hersteller ne Druckstufenverstellung. Generell solltest du aber immer konkret nachfragen. Es gibt oft spezielle OEM-Modellvarianten, die sich nach außen hin oftmals nicht so leicht erkennen lassen, aber das ein oder andere Feature weglassen.
Gruß guru


----------



## Darkthrone (29. August 2007)

So seit letzten Freitag habe ich mir nun auch ein AMR Midseason gekönnt. Ist ein absolut geiles Bike und ich würde es nie mehr hergeben. Die neue XT 2008 ist genial zu schalten *träum* und auch das andere Material finde ich genial. Preis-/Leistung einfach Top!


----------



## 2fast4you (30. August 2007)

http://www.ghost-bikes.com/2008/

alle neuen bikes


----------



## Matze 82 (30. August 2007)

Hi,

hab schon gesehen.
Was optisch geil ist das ist das AMR 5700.Geile farbe echt toll.
Was mir auch gut gefällt ist das AMR PLus 9000 und 7500.

Total daneben ist meiner meinung nach das amr 7500.Da hat man sich bestimmt schnell abgesehenn ander farbe.

Beim AMR 7500 Plus wäre die federgabel in weiß bestimmt noch geiler als das Grau


----------



## Knuffi (30. August 2007)

Die neuen Ghost Bikes sehen alle sehr, sehr cool aus wie ich finde!

Mal eine Frage an die AMR Fahrer, wie verhält sich der X-Fusion Dämpfer mit wippen? 

Ich wiege mit allen Klamotten 105KG und hatte bei meinem alten Canyon ES6 und einem Fox RP2 immer ein extremes Wippen am Hinterbau.

Wenn man den X-Fusion auf maximale Plattform Einstellung dreht, wie stark wippt dann der Hinterbau?

Und noch eine Frage, bei 1,86cm Körpergröße und 92cm Schrittlänge eher ein 20,5" oder ein 22"?

DANKE


----------



## mqp (30. August 2007)

Wenn ich mir die neuen AMR plus so anschaue. Geile Räder. Aber der Rahmen ist ganz klar ERT 07.

Martin


----------



## 2fast4you (2. September 2007)

Knuffi schrieb:


> Die neuen Ghost Bikes sehen alle sehr, sehr cool aus wie ich finde!
> 
> Mal eine Frage an die AMR Fahrer, wie verhält sich der X-Fusion Dämpfer mit wippen?
> 
> ...



Ich wiege ca. 100 kg komplett, im sitzen den berg hoch --kein wippen--
                                      im stehen(wiegetritt)     --ganz leichten wippen min--


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze 82 (2. September 2007)

Hi,

welches amr gefällt euch am besten optisch meine ich


----------



## Greenman (5. September 2007)

Knuffi schrieb:


> Die neuen Ghost Bikes sehen alle sehr, sehr cool aus wie ich finde!
> 
> Mal eine Frage an die AMR Fahrer, wie verhält sich der X-Fusion Dämpfer mit wippen?
> 
> ...



Hallo Knuffi,

bei einer Schrittlänge von 92 cm x 0.57  währe das ein 52,44 Rahmen.

Würde dir also den 20,5"  (52ér) Rahmen empfehlen.

Die X-Fusion Dämpfer benötigen einen sehr hohen Druck >120 Psi damit der Lockout überhaupt richtig funktionert.

Ich bringe auch ca. 105 Kg auf die Waage und bin meinen Dämpfer immer mit 160 Psi gefahren und hatte selbst da immer noch ein leichtes Wippen im Lockout Modus.

Die Dämpfer von Rock Shox kommen mit viel weniger Druck aus und der Lockout geht da auch viel effektiver;-)

Also am besten einen RS MC 3.3 oder Pearl einbauen.

MfG der Greenman


----------



## Matze 82 (15. September 2007)

Hi,

das ist nicht richtig das das AMR Plus den rahmen des ert 2007 hat.
Der rahmen schaut zar so aus, ist aber laut händler neu.


----------



## mqp (17. September 2007)

Ich hatte an dem Tag nen nagelneuen 2007er Rahmen hier rumstehen. Hab verglichen. Eindeutig identisch.

Martin


----------



## Harry_I (24. September 2007)

Hat jemand schon mal beide Bikes (also das AMR Midseason u. das AMR LT Midseason) im Vergleich gefahren?
Wie ist die Sitzposition im Hinblick auf längere Touren?
Ist diese beim LT (Rahmen des RT / ERT) zu aufrecht?
Da ich bisher nur Trekking u. Rennräder fuhr, tentiere ich eher zum "normalen" Midseason als zu der Enduro-Version *LT*

Also habt Ihr Vergleichs-Erfahrungen?

Harry


----------



## Sackmann (24. September 2007)

Der Rahmen des AMR midseason LT IST der ERT Rahmen von 2007. Es handelt sich nicht um einen neu konstuierten Rahmen.
Also auf dem normalen AMR sitzt man ein wenig gestreckter als auf dem ERT. Ich selbst fahre das 07er ERT, ein Kumpel von mir das AMR (07). Da beim midseason LT allerdings ein etwas längerer vorbau als beim standard ERT verbaut ist, hat sich das sicherlich etwas angeglichen. Was allerdings auffällt ist, das beim AMR absolut kein Wippen zu spüren ist, der Dämpfer arbeitet wirklich nur, wenn er gebraucht wird. Selbst wenn man durch eine "weiche" Rinne fährt, hört er danach sofot auf zu arbeiten. Dachte anfangs, da stimmt etwas nicht. Das erweckt einen etwas härteren Eindruck vom Hinterbau. Im Gelände arbeitet er dann richtig sensibel und spricht super an. (Dämpfer swinger 3 way) Das muss man selbst gesehen oder erfahren haben. Beide Bikes sind sicherlich mehr als empfehlenswert. Aber ein kleines Plus an Federweg schadet meiner Meinung nach nie...


----------



## Yetinger (26. September 2007)

Hab mir auch AMR Midseason gekauft. Bin fast alles in der Preisklasse zwischen 2000â¬ und 4000â¬ Probe gefahren und es war das einzige, bei dem ich mich sofoert wohl gefÃ¼hlt habe. Habe allerdings dann noch ein paar Modifikationen vornehmen lassen, hÃ¶herer Vorbau und Lenker, XT Kurbeln und ne Magura GustavM und mitlerweile noch ander Pedale Tuativ Holzfeller. Jetzt ist es absolut passend und bin absolut zufrieden


----------



## 2fast4you (26. September 2007)

Eine Gustel Oo ist das nicht ein bissel viel des guten!?


----------



## Harry_I (27. September 2007)

@Yetinger

Du hast Dir das AMR Midseason gekauft? Bist Du auch das AMR *LT* Midseason zur Probe gefahren?

Ich vermute, dass durch die andere Rahmengeometrie die Sitzposition beim LT sowieso etwas aufrechter ist als beim "normalen" Midseason. Du hättest Dir also den höheren Vorbau sparen können!?

Wenn Du so viele Bikes zur Probe gefahren bist, dann sag mir doch mal wie Du mit den CUBE-Bikes zurecht gekommen bist. Diese sind den Ghosts doch sehr ähnlich?
Allerdings finde ich das Oberflächenfinish der CUBE irgendwie edler (anodisiert) als die Lackierung des Ghost. Auch die Schweißnähte und Übergänge bis hin zu den Gußteilen sieht für mich alles etwas perfekter (und langlebiger?) aus.
Oder täuscht mich mein (teilweise von Bildern) gewonnener Eindruck?

Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetinger (27. September 2007)

Hallo,
das LT hatte er in meiner Rahmengröße nicht mehr da und bei 2m mit 135Kg findet man nicht so schnell ein passendes Rad.
Die Gustl ist wegen meiner Maße und der Händler hat mir nen guten Preis gemacht (Differenz zwischen Martha und Gustl).
Das Ghost fand ich etwas angenehmer und der Rahmen hat einen steiferen Eindruck gemacht (auf dem Fahrrad sitzend und den Lenker diagonal auf und ab bewegen). Bin da auf Räder gesssen wo es den Ganzen Rahmen verwunden hat.


----------



## Harry_I (29. September 2007)

Haltet Euch fest!  ..... Ich habe *Es*

Ja genau, das *Ghost AMR Midseason *in meiner Größe (RH56)

Mein erstes Fahrrad mit Federung! Nicht nur vorne sondern auch hinten.

Nachdem ich mich schon damit abgefunden hatte, dass ich eigentlich gar kein Mountenbike brauche (wegen Familie zu wenig Zeit) und außerdem, wo will ich denn fahren und überhaupt...
Meiner Frau erzählte ich von einem möglichen Schnäppchen eben das AMR, welches für mich genau passen würde - aber Schnäppchen u. passende Fahrräder gibt es auch im nächsten Jahr.

Und Gestern kam meine Frau vom Einkaufen und ich sollte das Auto ausladen. Warum gerade ich? Na gut! Und im Auto lag - das Fahrrad!
Hurra! Ich freu mich wie das Tier!  Gestern hatten wir allerdings Dauerregen. Aber ich musst einfach damit fahren. (2 Std in der Garage Kreise und Achten und Bremsen und ...)

So und jetzt kann ich mitreden und freu mich immer noch...!

Harry


----------



## BolbyM (29. September 2007)

Glückwunsch!!

Nicht so sehr zum Fahrrad (natürlich auch dazu), aber definitiv zu Deiner Frau. Wenn das Bike schon echt super ist, dann scheint Deine Frau DEr Hammer zu sein... ehrlich!


----------



## Harry_I (8. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe mein Radl nun zwar schon über ne Woche (und auch schon - so viel es zeitlich ging - gefahren) jedoch ist die Begeisterung immer noch voll da!

Ich hatte mich auch mit dem Gedanken getragen, ein gebrauchtes zu kaufen, jedoch ist so ein neues (immer noch funkelndes) Bike natürlich mit sehr viel mehr Emotionen und Freude verbunden.

Beim Pflegen ist mir aufgefallen, dass am Rahmen *actinum* steht. Dies ist ja das etwas günstigere Scandium. Bisher stand in den Beschreibungen immer der Rahmen sei aus ALU 7005. Ist das das gleiche Material?

Noch ne Frage: Wenn ihr kürzere Touren macht (so 1 - 3 Std.) was nehmt ihr an Material mit, bzw. wo befestigt ihr es? (Pumpe, Schlauch, Werkzeug)

Das minimalste wäre natürlich nur das Handy und eine erreichbare (liebe) Frau die einem im Pannenfall abholt ;-)
Nur könnte dies - zu oft strapaziert - bis zum "Fahrverbot" führen.  Und das wollen wir doch auf keinen Fall.


----------



## 2fast4you (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo

Wo steht denn actinum? ich habe gerade mein ganzes Fahrrad danach abgesucht....nix gefunden
Bei kleinen Touren(1-3std) habe ich nur man Handy und eine kleine Flasche zutrinken mit, ich habe einfach keine Lust den ganzen Kramm mit zuschläppen.
Wenn ich eine Panne haben laß ich mich abhohlen, wenn keiner Zeit/Lust hat dann habe ich pech gehabt und schiebe!


----------



## Harry_I (8. Oktober 2007)

*actinum *steht (sehr klein) auf dem fetten Unterrohr, unterhalb des Flaschenhalters, kurz vor dem Tretlager. Von oben zu sehen. 
Ich werde bei Gelegenheit mal ein Foto machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BolbyM (8. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe mir eine kleine Satteltasche von Topeak geholt. Da passt eine kleine Pumpe, drei Reifenheber, mein kleines Werkzeug (mini 18), ein Gel, ein Müsliriegel, mein Handy, Patches zum Flicken und 10EUR rein. Dank zweier zusätzlicher Halterungen kann ich die Tasche auch an mein Rennrad und an mein anderes MTB "montieren" (ist de facto nur ein Klicken). Die Tasche hat die in ihr aufbewahrten Sachen bis jetzt auch jeder Tour gut gegen Nässe, Schmutz und Stürze geschützt und ich kann sowas nur jedem empfehlen.
Die Tasche hat mich knapp 14EUR gekostet und wiegt wirklich so gut wie nichts. ICH persönlich möchte nicht auf Pupe, Werkzeug und Flickzeug verzichten und mein Handy trage ich aus Sicherheitsgründen auch lieber nicht am Körper.


----------



## 2fast4you (8. Oktober 2007)

Gut ein Riegel habe ich auch dabei, der kommt aber ins Trikot oder Hose


----------



## BolbyM (8. Oktober 2007)

Jedem das seine...
Das bischen an Mehrgewicht stört mich weder auf einer kleinen noch auf einer großen Tour und Dank der Tasche unter dem Sattel habe ich keinen Krams im Trikot - die Gewichtsverlagerung ist so besser  
Und auch bei einer kleineren Tour können die Rückwege doch gerne mal 15km betragen, deshalb bin ich ungern auf andere Leute angewiesen - fragt sich auch, wie die mich im Wald finden sollen bzw. wie sie dorthin kommen sollen um mich abholen zu können...


----------



## Harry_I (8. Oktober 2007)

.


----------



## Harry_I (8. Oktober 2007)

Ist zwar nicht mein Rad (in ebay Auktion gefunden) aber mir sieht es exakt genau so aus:




Da steht _actinum_ und dann darunter _reinforced_
klingt doch gut.


----------



## TheSoulReaver (12. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen! Ich bin neu hier und bin auch in sachen MTB nich so der hellste! Ich bin jetzt aber auch am überlegen ob ich mir das Ghost AMR LT Midseason kaufen soll da es ja jetzt etwas billiger geworden ist! Nun aber meine frage denkt ihr das es probleme mit dem bike geben wird da ich leider nich der leichteste bin (ca 120kg) ? währe echt nett!


----------



## Heamoglobin (12. Januar 2008)

Hi,
erstmal kann ich das rad wärmstens empfehlen! ich findes es einfach klasse!
ich habe gerade einen blick auf die "dämpfertabelle" geworfen (auf der steht wie hoch er druck bei welchem gewicht sein muss). der letzte wert stand für 150 kg fahrergewicht mit kleidung, gepäck usw. (150 psi).
ansonsten würde ich sagen einfach mal eine probefahrt machen.


----------



## Harry_I (12. Januar 2008)

TheSoulReaver schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen! Ich bin neu hier und bin auch in sachen MTB nich so der hellste! Ich bin jetzt aber auch am überlegen ob ich mir das Ghost AMR LT Midseason kaufen soll da es ja jetzt etwas billiger geworden ist! Nun aber meine frage denkt ihr das es probleme mit dem bike geben wird da ich leider nich der leichteste bin (ca 120kg) ? währe echt nett!



gucks Du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4097610&postcount=24

Yetinger hat *135 kg*

Harry
_Ich habe 100kg - bis jetzt hält mein Ghost _


----------



## TheSoulReaver (13. Januar 2008)

okay danke für die hilfe!


----------



## fishlyfx (3. Februar 2008)

Quietscht die Magura-Bremse bei euch auch so? Das ist das einzigste was mich nervt und ich einfach nicht wegbekomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heamoglobin (3. Februar 2008)

ja tut sie
aber nur wenn sie intensiver belastet wird, habe ich das gefühl.


----------



## 2fast4you (4. Februar 2008)

Versucht mal Beläge von Coolstop oder Trickstuff dann ist eigentlich ruhe!


----------



## fishlyfx (28. Juli 2008)

Sooo, hab nun andere Bremsbeläge drauf und sogar kupferpaste hinten drauf gemacht aber es hat sich nix geändert. Mir kommt es vor als quietscht es jetzt noch derber. Diese Bremse ist echt ein *Dreck* und ich verzweifel langsam total  Immerhin kann man sie wirklich als Klingel nutzen da einen jeder hört wenn man bremst.


----------



## Heamoglobin (28. Juli 2008)

Also das Quietschen ist wirklich penetrant und nervig, besonders bei längeren technischen Abfahrten.
Ich habe gerade meine Bremsscheiben gereinigt weil sich darauf (besonders hinten) schwarze Streifen abgezeichnet haben. Ich habe einiges runterbekommen und ich bilde mir ein das das Quietschen weniger geworden ist. Könnte aber auch an den neuen Belägen liegen die ich einbauen musste, weil bei die originalen langsam durch waren.
Ich habe dabei festgestellt das der Belag hitnen rechts sich ungleichmäßig abgefahren hat. Wenn ich den Belag so halte, dass er senkrecht in der Luft ist und ich an der Bremsfläche entlangucken kann, fehlte oben mehr als unten.

Könnte es an einer "Unverträglichkeit" zwischen Belägen und Scheibe liegen?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. Dezember 2008)

Mal eine Frage an die AMR-Fraktion:

Hat jemand von Euch mal probiert, hinten einen 2,35" Fat Albert oder Nobby Nic 2,4" zu montieren?
Daß die Serienfelgen etwas zu schmal für die Reifen sind, weiß ich, aber geht der Reifen durch den Hinterbau, und ist da noch genug Platz, um ohne Bedenken zu fahren?

Danke!


----------



## 2fast4you (3. Dezember 2008)

2.35 sollte gehen, ich habe es zwar noch nicht getestet aber eigentlich ist genug platz


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. Dezember 2008)

Das wäre super, wenn das paßt.

Danke für die Auskunft!


----------



## Krümmel (9. Dezember 2008)

Wenn Du die Reifen montiert hast, dann berichte doch mal bitte ob es geklappt hat! Würde mich nämlich auch interessieren. Ach und ziehst Du die Mäntel auf die Serienfelgen oder hast Du neue montiert?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe das Rad noch nicht mal, sonst hätte ich selbst nachgemessen. Ich bin am Überlegen, ob ich es mir anschaffen soll. Voraussetzung dafür wäre, daß breite Reifen draufpassen.
Die Serienlaufräder haben, finde ich, durchweg zu schmale Felgen. Da würde ich keine solchen Reifen aufziehen.
Nein, ich würde dann selber einen LRS zusammenbauen.

Habe zwischenzeitlich noch den User Homopus kontaktiert, der gerade sein AMR im "Eure schwarzen Lieblinge"-Thread vorgestellt hat. Er meinte, auf alle AMR paßten auch 2,4er Mountain King bzw. die Schwalbe-Pendants drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

